# Bus drivers.



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Driving home I go along a long residential road, with cars on one side, only room for one vehicle a time.

There is a small bus up ahead, so I stop by a large space, big enough for the bus to get into, although still quite tight for it. The bus has a large passing space behind it, but heaven forbid reversing.

It's often given in the especially bad situations that somebody will have to mount the curb to get past. Not something I enjoy doing, as it's a high curb, and my vehicle isn't exactly suited for getting over large objects. Still, I shouldn't have to worry about it unless the twats behind the bus who can clearly see there is a lot of oncoming traffic (with right of way by the way) follow the bus.

Bus driver limply turns the front of the bus into the space and stops. I sit there for a moment, then realise he's not moving, so I back up a bit so he can move in a bit tighter. He doesn't. Er... perhaps he's expecting me to mount the curb, but there is sign post in the way, so I can't move forward. He just sits there looking at me.

I try the pointing and mouthing at the sign. He just stares. I put my window down and shout SIGN POST I CAN'T GET PAST. He just shrugs!

TWAT! In the end I reversed back (forcing the queue behind me to back up too) and he went to the near side of me and mounted the curb to get past.

Later on in my village a standard bus has jammed up as he's kept to his right of way, but as always (mostly bad planning on the council) got blocked in by parked cars and oncoming traffic with right of way 50 ft further down. So I hang back for him to get past, he mounts the curb to squeeze through. Fine fine, thanks me, no problem. I go to carry on. Oh no. There's a bunch of 4x4's deciding to take this chance to keep coming, and then looking a bit pissed when they realise they don't have much room as the bus gets stuck with the next set of cars.

I can't stand how people just steam through like twats. I rarely get stuck due to looking ahead and seeing there just isn't enough room for two cars. This isn't a nice car thing either, I've always done it. What the hell do people expect you to do? Hold your breath and squeeze through?

To all those people who don't look ahead and storm on down, you're all a bunch of ****s.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bus Drivers are Twats I have not read your post but its what I think of them :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Notice its alwasy eth larger vechiles are teh problem, buses and 4x4's, buts because people that cant drive need a big vechile to feel safe and push there way through


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bus drivers, company car drivers, lorry drivers and yummy mummys - they're all twats when it comes to road sense and courtesy. I hate those other feckers who never give a wave of gratitude after you've let them through either... :?

I think as a nation we're becoming ever more selfish... [smiley=argue.gif]

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I tend to disagree with the bus drivers comment. Most (if not all) of the ones I've encountered as a cyclist in London are far more aware of where you are than other road users and pedestrians. In the 10+ times I've been knocked off my bike over the years, none have been because of a bus driver.

Three have been pedestrians stepping out without looking.

Maybe the criteria are stricter for becoming a London Bus driver, maybe they're afraid of losing their jobs, I don't know the reason, but I think they're good.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> I tend to disagree with the bus drivers comment. Most (if not all) of the ones I've encountered as a cyclist in London are far more aware of where you are than other road users and pedestrians. In the 10+ times I've been knocked off my bike over the years, none have been because of a bus driver.
> 
> Three have been pedestrians stepping out without looking.
> 
> Maybe the criteria are stricter for becoming a London Bus driver, maybe they're afraid of losing their jobs, I don't know the reason, but I think they're good.


Kell, I bet all 10 were bus drivers on their day off. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My Dad was a bus driver for 25 years.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> My Dad was a bus driver for 25 years.


Ye well. What the hell as that got to do about any think :roll: :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> My Dad was a bus driver for 25 years.


And how many points did he score, sorry I mean cyclists did he knock off, in his time!!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad was a bus driver for 25 years.
> ...


How many points for trying to get a double decker under a six foot car park entrance


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


That made me really laugh... think that's equal to people with Zimmer frames 50 points!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I'm not against bus drivers, I usually make way for them even if it is my right of way - but I do get incensed when, in this type of situation where it is your right of way, someone just 'comes on through' regardless on your side of the road. I have given up trying to find an 'amicable' way out these positions - if they don't back up / get out of the way I jump out of the car, lock it and start to walk away. Invariably the window of the offending car is lowered and some comment to the effect of what do I think I'm doing is uttered. My reply, depending on the location, is to the effect that I'm going home for a cup of tea, I just live around the corner, I'll be back when this is sorted out or I'm justy popping into that shop for a few items, I'll be back when this is sorted out. It invariably works - they get the message and 'back up' out of the way immediately. Note: it does help being over 6' tall and no lightweight :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've found people are more polite to me in my TT. Which shouldn't be the case. Perhaps people notice it more and it reminds them they don't have right or way or something.

I try and hold my ground as much as possible and keep moving for as long as possible. It's a little disconcerting when playing chicken with a 4x4 though. Even more so with a bus.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

garvin said:


> I'm not against bus drivers, I usually make way for them even if it is my right of way - but I do get incensed when, in this type of situation where it is your right of way, someone just 'comes on through' regardless on your side of the road. I have given up trying to find an 'amicable' way out these positions - if they don't back up / get out of the way I jump out of the car, lock it and start to walk away. Invariably the window of the offending car is lowered and some comment to the effect of what do I think I'm doing is uttered. My reply, depending on the location, is to the effect that I'm going home for a cup of tea, I just live around the corner, I'll be back when this is sorted out or I'm justy popping into that shop for a few items, I'll be back when this is sorted out. It invariably works - they get the message and 'back up' out of the way immediately. Note: it does help being over 6' tall and no lightweight :wink:


 :lol: AMAZING. Im 6 foot 4 but only 13 stone so might not work for me. I tend to blow them a kiss, works really well on big blokes that think they are all this, driving a TT only helps :wink:

P.s. Im not gay. Sorry


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

.... and when the traffic in front isn't going anywhere, but they plough ahead to be bumper to bumper with the next person, regardless of blocking a junction ffs - thick!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

We've got some bendy buses around here, and recently they have been pissing me off muchly as a pedestrian.

Waiting at a crossing, the lights will turn amber, and a bendy bus trundles through. By the time they have got through the green man has vanished.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Little light hearted story for you.

Around 1982, I was waiting for the bus to go to school one morning like you do, when the bus turned up. Being always one of the last to arrive at the bus stop, I was one of the last to get on.

As I climbed on I showed my wrecked buss pass and the driver gave an agreeable nod. I nodded back. Seeing as we appeared to be on good terms he shouted "Hey!".

I turned and said "yes". Pointing at my arm I looked down whilst he asked, "Aye up, have you got time on cock?" in a broad Yorkshire accent.

I looked up, smiled and said "no, it's on my wrist".

With that he flung open the little door that surrounds his little seating domain, darted towards me, everyone laughing at my rather cheeky comment. He grabbed me quite forcefully, and literally threw me off the bus.

Needless to say, I was late to school and got reprimanded as the bus company had told the whole story to the head teacher.  I think it was the subject of an early morning assembly a few days later IIRC.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

